# Drop Foot and roundhousing :(



## Nedus1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi guys

So i basically have a condition called drop foot on my left hand side. It means certain muscles are too tight in my leg which causes me to lose muscle control in my foot/toes etc. Whilst i'm on the waiting list with the doctor (NHS takes ages :S ) I was wondering if anyone knows of any foot/ankle supports that would help with this. I really notice it when trying to throw a thai roundhouse. 

Because i have no power in my toes, I find it hard to go on the ball of my foot. If i do get the twist correct, my toes drag meaning I lose alot of power.... 

Any ideas?


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 15, 2012)

Step with the weak leg, to open your leg (Like, with the left foot forward, step to the left and turn the foot sideways) then kick.
Does this help? This way, you dont need to move your foot at all. Just turn it, set it down, and kick.


----------



## Nedus1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll try it tomorrow at training and see how it goes. Thanks for your advice! 

The problem i see though is when sparring ppl will catch on to the foot movement and either catch or deflect my roundhose quite easily.

That said having a busted leg means my technique will never be perfect but its a step in the right direction  (no pun intended) lol and you have to fight with what you've got

I'll give it a go 

Any ideas about supports? I wear the thai ones all the time whilst training but they don't really help this problem


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 15, 2012)

Nedus1 said:


> I'll try it tomorrow at training and see how it goes. Thanks for your advice!
> 
> The problem i see though is when sparring ppl will catch on to the foot movement and either catch or deflect my roundhose quite easily.
> 
> ...


Supports wont help. Ultimately, this is a muscular weakness. Im applying the same logic i did when I injured My Pectoral Muscle: Turn it, THEN Punch.

Good Luck!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Go back to your GP and ask him to find a hospital that has a shorter waiting list for treatment. You may have to travel futher but it would be worth it if there's a treatment for it.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jan 20, 2012)

Nedus1 said:


> I'll try it tomorrow at training and see how it goes. Thanks for your advice!
> 
> The problem i see though is when sparring ppl will catch on to the foot movement and either catch or deflect my roundhose quite easily.
> 
> ...



Hide the step behind a punch.  I like to stick a jab in my opponents face while I'm making my step to hide that step and let the kick land.


----------

